# I have a solid experience in software engineering but I don't have a degree



## sigfpe (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi!

I want to move to HK (visited recently, really love this city).

I'm 29 years old.
I have solid experience in IT (7 years total).
At least, 3 years of experience in software engineering.

But I do not have a degree (i.e. I abandoned university 10 years ago).

I read an information about eligibility criteria from *immd.gov.hk* , especially this one:



> III. General Employment Policy (GEP)
> 
> Eligibility Criteria
> 
> ...


If I understand correctly, it's possible *theoretically* to get work permit without degree.

So my question is:

Is there _any chances for me_ to get work permit without a degree but with my experience in software engineering?


----------

